# (high res) Laptop advice (on budget)



## Taronyu (Mar 8, 2014)

I already have a desktop and a laptop but since I'm starting to move around more and more I'm searching for another cheap(!) laptop. My current laptop has a to small resolution. (1366x768) Because of this it is hard to use multiple SSH sessions, or a SSH/editor including a tutorial on the side. Because of this I'm looking for another laptop.

- 15" to 17"

- High resolution, I can live with my 1680x1050 resolution on my second screen so equal or higher.

- Ofcourse I like aluminum over plastic, but not a must.

- Price needs to be as cheap as possible so I don't care much about the quality or brand. If I have to replace it ever 1 or 2 years I don't mind.

I don't care much about the specs. The heaviest program I will be running is solidworks for school. Except this I only need a browser, a few SSH connections and a text editor. And maybe IRC. So a simple dual core will be enough. a GPU isn't needed and RAM 2GB or more.

Anyone can shed some lights on this?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Mar 8, 2014)

What kind of budget are you looking at? Cheap to one person might not be cheap to the next, especially with an aluminum body.


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 8, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> What kind of budget are you looking at? Cheap to one person might not be cheap to the next, especially with an aluminum body.


I don't have a budget, I'm a student and I'm doing freelance work so I don't have 'just another $300' somewhere around.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 8, 2014)

I have an ASUS Q501LA-BBI5T03 laptop which I purchased specifically because it was one of the cheapest laptops with a 1920x1080 screen. It was very much worth it.

They have a new version that is slightly more expensive the only difference I could find in the specs was the battery has more capacity but this laptop already has such a good battery life I don't think it's worth the extra price. Another computer that I've never had any personal experience with is the Lenovo U530 it has 1920x1080 screen as well. The U430 the smaller 1600x900 version is very solid my friend has it, but it seems the colors his screen are not so good. But I'm sure they have different panels anyway...

__________________ 

Asus - 15.6" Touch-Screen Laptop - 6GB Memory - 750GB Hard Drive - Black



Model: Q501LA-BBI5T03

 
SKU: 8937121


----------



## Nett (Mar 8, 2014)

Macbook Pro w/ Retina Display!!

(2880*1800 for 15 inch, 2560*1600 for 13 inch)


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 8, 2014)

if u want cheeep laptop, go for acer. their laptops are pretty cheap.

be warned that Acer's QC is quite low but since you stated you don't really care....

If you have 1k go for http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspires7

If you have 500$, go for http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspiresseries or http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspirev3


----------



## shovenose (Mar 8, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> if u want cheeep laptop, go for acer. their laptops are pretty cheap.
> 
> be warned that Acer's QC is quite low but since you stated you don't really care....
> 
> ...


Acer's designs and quality has been getting better lately, but Acer/eMachines/Gateway (they are all the same company now) are still some of the worst computers.

I would not spent $1,000 on an Acer computer.

Stick to Lenovo or Asus computers. Dell makes some decent low-end-ish models as well they tend to be bulky and plasticky but they have way better reliability than any Acer group laptop.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Mar 8, 2014)

The retina MBP is fairly inexpensive for the hardware you get.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 8, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> Price needs to be as cheap as possible so I don't care much about the quality or brand. If I have to replace it ever 1 or 2 years I don't mind.
> 
> I don't care much about the specs.


Um, @SPINIKR-RO I don't think a MacBook Pro Retina makes sense.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Mar 8, 2014)

Why?

The OP makes contradicting statements on the important aspects wanted though its fairly inexpensive for the hardware you get and hits on all points.

OP also offers no budget to work with so 'cheap' is relative to the wallet.

Its either a MBP or a Chromebook, sacrificing some desired aspects.


----------



## Nett (Mar 8, 2014)

Of course a MBP is a lot better than Chromebook.


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 9, 2014)

I only miss the logic behind the fact that you can't say that a MBP is 'cheap'.

For the others, thank you for your input and I will check them when I'm back behind my pc. 

Send from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Nett (Mar 9, 2014)

It is considering the great specs and operating system


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> It is considering the great specs and operating system


I have been looking for a MBP but I just can't afford it. 

I just wished a chromebook had a higher resolution/bigger screen. 

Send from my Galaxy S3


----------



## happel (Mar 9, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> Send from my Galaxy S3


Can we stay on topic please, thanks


----------



## Nett (Mar 9, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> I have been looking for a MBP but I just can't afford it. I just wished a chromebook had a higher resolution/bigger screen. Send from my Galaxy S3


ChromeOS is worse than Windows or OS X.



happel said:


> Can we stay on topic please, thanks


It's not off-topic.


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 9, 2014)

Nett said:


> ChromeOS is worse than Windows or OS X.
> 
> It's not off-topic.


I have never used ChromeOS so I can't tell, I wasn't planning to keep using ChromeOS tough.


----------



## Leyton (Mar 9, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> I have never used ChromeOS so I can't tell, I wasn't planning to keep using ChromeOS tough.


*/Mildly offtopic*

I recently bought a HP Chromebook 11; and while it wouldn't really fit your needs in the original post, I have to say I have been pleasantly surprised at how much use I've got out of it. The build quality is great for £150-00 I paid, reminiscent of the old plastic MacBooks, and I have been able to use it for work.

Though, for me Chromebooks currently really only suit the position of cheap devices to carry around which you don't "care" too much about. It doesn't make any sense to spend the kind of money the Pixel costs, simply because of OS limitations.

Anyway, sorry for the offtopic there, but I felt compelled to say ChromeOS isn't _that_ bad to use.

*/Ontopic*

I agree that, if you like MacBooks, the Pro with Retina display has an awesome panel, and the specs are decent. But, if you can't afford/don't want to pay the Apple Tax, than I have to agree with @shovenose on the Asus recommendation.


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 10, 2014)

A MBP is just to expensive for me right now. So that will be something for the future. I'm currently looking at a Chromebook, just so I can take it with me anywhere and sit around the house without any problems.

Currently keeping my eye on Ebay for a Samsung chromebook.  (I don't like Acer)

Does anyone have any experience with Crouton? (https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton) @Raymii maybe? I know you have (or had) a Chromebook.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a Samsung Chromebook but sold it because I found that I really barely ever used it. It was more useful in high school but even then my full size laptop was more versatile (Ethernet for fixing the network, VGA for connecting to projectors, disc drive, etc)...


----------



## Taronyu (Mar 10, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I had a Samsung Chromebook but sold it because I found that I really barely ever used it. It was more useful in high school but even then my full size laptop was more versatile (Ethernet for fixing the network, VGA for connecting to projectors, disc drive, etc)...


I also have a laptop, but a battery life of 2hours with the screen brightness set to the lowest. And everytime it is emtpy I can find myself going back to my desktop. Tough the Chromebook was more meant to replace my ipad. The ipad is fun and it is easy but it sucks if you want to do 2 things at a time. (1 side a editor and other side a snippet, or skype, or SSH or anything else) So I wanted to sell my laptop and buy a Chromebook back.


----------



## peterw (Mar 10, 2014)

If you can live with 14'' take a IdeaPad U410 http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/u-series/u410/


----------



## shovenose (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, that ASUS Q501 has a great battery life. 4+ hours... on full brightness with backlight enabled on the keyboard.


----------

